# مستودع لبلوكات فرش الاوتوكاد



## طالبة العفو (7 يونيو 2009)

انا مجمعة اسطوانة لبلوكات فرش الاوتوكاد باذن الله حبدا ارفعها لكم حتي تعم الفائدة 
ارجو الرد حتي اتمكن من تحميل باقي الملفات ....
وعشان مايجيليش احباط لاني دي اول مشاركة بجد ليا في المنتدي.....


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك ومساعدتك للاخرين ...الف شكر


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندسه و مرحبا بك معنا


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما واجعلنا بالعلم عاملين يا رب العالمين اللهم امين بارك الله فيكي وفي حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه واكملي ان شاء الله لتعم الفائدة


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يونيو 2009)

الأخت الكريمة
جزاااااااك الله خيراً
بلوكات محترمة ونادرة 
أكملي بارك الله بكِ


----------



## طالبة العفو (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
جزانا واياكم اشكركم جميعا علي المرور ونفعنا الله واياكم بما نتعملمه.
وان شاء الله استكمل باقي الملفات ( بس بعد الفطااااار )


----------



## طالبة العفو (8 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة الثانية من البلوكات*

السلام عليكم .....
انا الحمد لله فطرت وحابدأ انزل المجموعة الثانية


----------



## طالبة العفو (8 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة الثالثة*

السلام عليكم...
معلش اعذروني لان تحميل الجهاز عندي بطئ شوية فمضطرة احمل ملف ملف


----------



## طالبة العفو (8 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة الرابعة*

السلام عليكم...
لي رجاء ان تدعو لي ولزوجي وان ييسر لنا الله الامر في موضوع العمرة .
وان يبارك لي في بنتي " ملك " وانها تبطل كسل وتمشي لوحدها ....


----------



## مايزنر (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة على هذه المشاركة الرائعة 
وفقك الله...


----------



## وحش العمارة (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة على البلكات بارك الله فيك


----------



## la7en-al7ya (9 يونيو 2009)

طالبة العفو

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
تقبلي مني فائق الشكر والتقدير
لك مني اجمل تحية 
دمتي بكل ود وتواضع

اخوكم la7en-al7ya​


----------



## طالبة العفو (9 يونيو 2009)

la7en-al7ya
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الكلمات العطرة


----------



## طالبة العفو (9 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة الخامسة من مكتبة الفرش*

السلام عليكم....
شكرا علي كل من مر علي مشاركتي واليكم المجموعة الخامسة باذن الله :3::3:


----------



## طالبة العفو (9 يونيو 2009)

ياجماعة ياريت تحسسوني ان المجموعة مفيدة وده من خلال ردودكم ....
يعني اكثر من 70 مشاهد للمشاركة وحوالي 10 ردود فقط


----------



## hafoz79 (9 يونيو 2009)

طالبة العفو قال:


> ياجماعة ياريت تحسسوني ان المجموعة مفيدة وده من خلال ردودكم ....
> يعني اكثر من 70 مشاهد للمشاركة وحوالي 10 ردود فقط



جزاكى الله كل خير وجموعة مفيدة جدا من البلوكات....بس حاولى يكون هدفك ثواب ربنا لأنف أفضل من أى مدح أو شكر.......

ويا أيها الأعضاء إذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها


----------



## طالبة العفو (9 يونيو 2009)

hafoz79 قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير وجموعة مفيدة جدا من البلوكات....بس حاولى يكون هدفك ثواب ربنا لأنف أفضل من أى مدح أو شكر.......
> 
> ويا أيها الأعضاء إذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها


 جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي النصح ...
بس الله يعلم اني ابتغي ثوابه وان لا اكون كاتمة للعلم ...
لكن دي اول مشاركة ليا بالمنتدي وانا من خلال الردود احس ان الناس بتستفيد ليس اكثر ...
وجزاك الله خيرا مرة اخري


----------



## طالبة العفو (9 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة السادسة*

السلام عليكم ...
اليكم المجموعة السادسة من البلوكات وهي خاصة بتفاصيل :3::3:


----------



## sufian_2pac (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
تقبلي مني فائق الشكر والتقدير
لك مني اجمل تحية 
دمتي بكل ود وتواضع


----------



## طالبة العفو (10 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة السابعة*

الان المجموعة السابعة ....
لاند سكيب..


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاكِ الله كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## طالبة العفو (11 يونيو 2009)

*المجموعة الثامنة*

السلام عليكم...
اعذروني هذه المجموعة كبيرة جدا فمضطرة اقسمها علي مرحلتين


----------



## mostafa kamel (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وييسر لك العمرة انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه واسال الله ان يتقبلها منك على ماقدمتيه


----------



## طالبة العفو (13 يونيو 2009)

*المرحلة الثانية من المجموعة الثامنة*

السلام عليكم....
المرحلة الثانية من المجموعة الثامنة


----------



## طالبة العفو (13 يونيو 2009)

*مجموعة فرش 2d&3d*

السلام عليكم....
مجموعة فرش


----------



## طالبة العفو (13 يونيو 2009)

*باقي الفرش + سيارات*

السلام عليكم ....
باقي الفرش
+ سيارات


----------



## طالبة العفو (13 يونيو 2009)

*باقي السيارات*

السلام عليكم...
باقي السيارات....:3::3:


----------



## rauuf_2020 (13 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر لك على المجهود الرائع 
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك وأن يبلغك ما تريدينه في الدنيا والآخرة 


ومنتظرين باقي الأسطوانة 


أكرر لك شكري


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ياطالبة العفو المجموعة جميلة جدا


----------



## طالبة العفو (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرو ونفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## طالبة العفو (14 يونيو 2009)

*مجموعة animals*

السلام عليكم...
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يعلمنا ماينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما يعلمنا


----------



## طالبة العفو (16 يونيو 2009)

*مغلق لحين العودة من المصيف*

:68:اخواني واخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات....
انا اسفة حاتاخر عليكم شوية في باقي الاسطوانة لحين العودة من المصيف:68:....
سلام
:1:


----------



## خشني عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2009)

اللهم ارحمنا . . جزاك الله خيراعلى كل بادرة طيبة.


----------



## طالبة العفو (16 يونيو 2009)

جزانا واياك اخي.....


----------



## رمق العين (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير................


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (17 يونيو 2009)

والله يا أخي العزبز مجموعة مفيدة وتوفر الجهد والوقت معا..شكرا...


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء ولقد زكيت عن ما عندك من علم وثواب الزكاة خير من الف مشاركة برد وبارك الله لك وعليك ونفع بك المسلمين قولو أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## mohtaseb (17 يونيو 2009)

ابدعت ياباشا , مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## طالبة العفو (22 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله ...رجعنا بالسلامة من المصيف 
وان شاء الله حابدأ اكمل باقي الاسطوانة .


----------



## hassanaki (28 فبراير 2010)

نعجز عن ايجاد عبارات الشكر والتقدير الكافية 
هل يوجد لديكي ملفات عن الصرف الصحي او التغذية بمياه الشرب
مع الشكر
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (28 فبراير 2010)

والله شي ممتاز كتير ومفيدين وحلوين لدرجة ممتازة


----------



## hananfadi (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## abuyoussef (1 مايو 2010)

لك الشكر


----------



## م.كندا (2 مايو 2010)

يعطيكي العافية الموضوع كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مفيد 
وشكرا لجهودك........ والبداية موفقة :20:


----------



## روعه (2 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك 
بجد شكراااا


----------



## aqaz (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
تقبلي مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المجد الهندسي (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووفقاك الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## bassem_boktor (23 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورة باش مهندسة


----------



## drdor88 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جـــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al araby 82 (4 يناير 2013)

جزتك الله خيرا كثيرااااااا


----------



## omaraforever (4 يناير 2013)

مشكورة على المجهود الرائع ... والف سلامة عليكى من الاحباط
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## drdor88 (9 يناير 2013)

طالبة العفو شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا:77:


----------



## 11mustafa (10 يناير 2013)

عاشت ايدج


----------



## الزعيم05 (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jojolove (15 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولك وبانتظار عودتك


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammed saeed20 (21 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## رضا المرسى على (12 مارس 2013)

*مشكوريين*


----------



## Abu Hammad (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...وجزاك الله خيرا ... على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MeMo001 (15 مارس 2013)

مشكورة والله ييسرلكم العمرة والحج انه على كل شي قدير


----------



## khaled102 (20 مارس 2013)

_شكرآآآ_​


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (21 مارس 2013)

مجموعات الفرش غاية في الروعة والفئدة


----------



## eng.ahmed6 (16 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

